
Design, Inc. pivots its 99designs-like service to be ODesk for designers - zinssmeister
http://venturebeat.com/2017/01/31/design-inc-pivots-its-99design-like-service-to-be-odesk-for-designers/
======
harray9822
I watched some of Design Inc.'s episodes on YouTube over the Christmas break
and was impressed at their depth. I think these guys truly care about design
and helping freelancers make a fair living. Happy to read more about them.

~~~
zinssmeister
Thank you! I'm glad our efforts are visible. There was a time where it wasn't
clear for us if this youtube channel would be a good ROI. But we decided to
stick with it for some months and it eventually started paying off.

------
rebekk99
Actually tried out Design Inc. earlier this year and was surprised. Glad to
see these guys doing well.

~~~
zinssmeister
Thank you! The team has been hard at work on this and I'm happy you had a
chance to try us out :)

